# Torque Spes Needed 2008 Nissan Altima 2.5 CVT



## rapala13 (Apr 22, 2019)

I need the torque specs for a 2008 Nissan Altima 2.5 CVT

A) flywheel bolt torque
B) torque converter to flywheel torque
C) CVT to Engine, there are two sizes of bolts an M12 and M10.

Thank You


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A) flywheel bolt torque: 108 Nm (80 ft-lb)
B) torque converter to flywheel torque: 44 - 59 Nm (33 - 43 ft-lb)
C) CVT to Engine, there are two sizes of bolts an M12 and M10:


----------

